# API for stock quotes?



## Kaitlyn (May 13, 2011)

It seems a lot of people use the Yahoo CSV file for stock quote data for use in their Excel/etc. However this seems like a private request URL as I see no mention of it from Yahoo.

Are there actually any _free_, public APIs available for stock quotes, even if not real-time?


----------

